# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Electrolux] νερά στην κατάψυξη. ( electrolux frost free inspire )

## meeltiadis

Καλημέρα. 
Έχω ένα ψυγείο-καταψύκτη  electrolux frost free inspire ο οποίος τον τελευταίο καιρό βγάζει νερά στην κατάψυξη και τα παγώνει. Του έκανα απόψυξη 3 ημερών και μετά για πάνω από μήνα ήταν όλα καλά. 

Μετά άρχισε πάλι να βγάζει νερά (και να τα παγώνει φυσικά) στην κατάψυξη. 
Ξανά έκανα απόψυξη για 3 μέρες και παρατήρησα ότι ο σωλήνας που βγάζει νερά στο πλαστικό δοχείο που συλλέγει το νερό πάνω από το κινητήρα του είχε ένα λάστιχο μέσα που μάλλον φράκαρε τον σωλήνα (δεν μπορούσα να φυσήξω μέσα στο σωλήνα όσο υπήρχε το λάστιχο, ενώ όταν το έβγαζα φυσούσα κανονικά ελεύθερα). Από ότι κατάλαβα το λάστιχο είναι για να ελέγχει τη ροή και πιθανών να αφήνει να τρέχει το νερό στο δοχείο αφού γεμίσει ο σωλήνας με νερό...

*Έβγαλα το λάστιχο αυτό* και παρατηρώ κάθε μέρα το πλαστικό δοχείο πάνω από το κινητήρα και βλέπω ότι έχει *νερό τουλάχιστον το 1/3* του δοχείου. 

Είναι άραγε φυσιολογική αυτή η ποσότητα; πειράζει πολύ που έβγαλα το λάστιχο αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνονται το δοχείο που συλλέγει το νερό, ο σωλήνας που καταλήγει μέσα με το νερό που συλλέγεται, ενώ στην τελευταία φαίνεται το λάστιχο που ξανά έβαλα στη θέση του αλλά πάτησα λίγο πρώτα για να αφήνει χώρο στο νερό που φτάνει στο λάστιχο να μπορεί να πέσει στο δοχείο...

----------


## tipos

Το λαστιχακι αυτο το εχει για να μην τραβαει αερα μεσα στο θαλαμο μεσο τις αποχετευσης,πρεπει να το ξαναβαλεις απλα πριν το βαλεις κανε μια δυο τομες πανω του με ενα ξυραφι ωστε να αδειαζει πιο ευκολα

----------


## meeltiadis

καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου. 
ναι το ξανά έβαλα και αντί για τομές σκέφτηκα να το "πατήσω" λίγο και αφήνει ένα πολύ μικρότερο κενό. 
το παρακολουθώ να δω αν θα συνεχίσει να στάζει.
Για την ποσότητα νερού που συγκεντρώνει, έχεις κάτι να μου πεις; 
σε όσα άλλα ψυγεία κοίταξα το δοχείο συλλογής νερού ήταν στεγνό. 
(όπως κατάλαβες τους φίλους μου πια δεν τους κοιτάω στα μάτια αλλά στα... ψυγεία)

----------


## tipos

Η ποσοτητα του νερου ειναι αναλογη της χρησης,οσο περισσοτερο ανοιγουν οι πορτες τοσο περισσοτερο παγο στον εξατμιστη αρα και περισσοτερο νερο στο δοχειο.Μην κανεις συγκρηση μεταξυ αλλων ψυγειων.

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα έχω το ίδιο ψυγείο με πρόβλημα και στην συντήρηση και στην καταψηξη. Ανοιξα να δω μήπως ο ανεμιστήρας κλάταρε αλλά αντίκρισα αυτό https://imgur.com/a/XkGYmIh. Έχει και 2 κουτάκια με καλωδιο πάνω στο σολινα που παγώνει τι είναι αυτά?

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

*Το 1/3 του δοχείου καθημερινά* δεν είναι φυσιολογικό...

Ανέβασε φώτο συντήρησης , κατάψυξης και display αν μπορείς.

----------


## tipos

> Καλησπέρα έχω το ίδιο ψυγείο με πρόβλημα και στην συντήρηση και στην καταψηξη. Ανοιξα να δω μήπως ο ανεμιστήρας κλάταρε αλλά αντίκρισα αυτό https://imgur.com/a/XkGYmIh. Έχει και 2 κουτάκια με καλωδιο πάνω στο σολινα που παγώνει τι είναι αυτά?


Κρίνοντας από την φωτογραφία βλέπω ένα στοιχείο που δεν γεμίζει από ψυκτικής άποψης. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το ψυγείο έχει διαροη ή δεν έχει καλή συμπίεση το μοτέρ.
Τα δύο κουτάκια είναι θερμικά απόψυξης και δεν έχουν σχέση με την βλάβη που παρουσιάζεται στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα το έχω από χθες σε λειτουργία πλέων η καταψηξη είναι ρυθμισμένη στους - 24 και έχει  - 15 με βάση την οθόνη και η συντήρηση είναι στους +4 όπου και είναι κρύα τα νερά μέσα το ψυγείο τραβάει 88 με 92 watt

----------


## tipos

-15 είναι λίγο, αυτό ενισχύει την άποψη μου ότι δεν αποδίδει καλά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> το ψυγείο τραβάει 88 με 92 watt


Άρα τραβάει λίγο κάτω από 0,40Α και αν δούμε την τελευταία σελίδα του παρακάτω
https://www.secop.com/fileadmin/user...esd564h102.pdf
Κατώτερη συνθήκη δίνει τα 0,51Α  :Σκέψη: (δώσε του τριφασικό ενισχυμένο να στρώσει στους -120C)

----------


## giagiwtis

Κύριε Κυριακίδη αυτό τι σημαίνει? Πριν 5 λεπτά είδα και η οθόνη έλεγε - 22 από τους - 24 που το έχω βαλει

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Βαλε θερμομετρο στην καταψυξη και πάρε 5 μετρήσεις εντός 24ωρου. Το -15 δενIMG_20190329_233417.jpg είναι απαραιτητα πρόβλημα (επισυναπτω φωτο λειτουργιας ). Ανέβασε κ καμία φωτο

----------


## giagiwtis

https://imgur.com/a/o2JX6zd πήγε - 24 και μόλις επέλεξα από τους - 24 να το βάλω - 18 σταμάτησε το μοτέρ οπότε πιστεύω από θερμοστάτες είμαστε ένταξη τώρα συντήρηση έχω αυτό εδώ https://imgur.com/a/1NVnlDF και κατάψυξη https://imgur.com/a/QVw3SWg έγινε πάγο κολόνα σε 5 ώρες μέσα. Απλά εντύπωση μ κάνει η κατανάλωση 88 με 92 watt αν βγάλουμε και τα 11 12 που είναι το φουρφουριν είναι πολύ λίγα αλλά φαίνεται να είναι προς το παρών ένταξη στης θερμοκρασίες αύριο θα βάλω και εξωτερικό θερμόμετρο για να επιβεβαιώσω την οθονη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κύριε Κυριακίδη αυτό τι σημαίνει? Πριν 5 λεπτά είδα και η οθόνη έλεγε - 22 από τους - 24 που το έχω βαλει


Τότε τι μας έλεγες στο #5. Ξαφνικά διόρθωσε μόνο του? , εκτός και συμβαίνει το πρόβλημα αργότερα π.χ. φθαρμένα λάστιχα πόρτας και συμπυκνώνει αργότερα πάγους στα στοιχεία κτλ .




> Απλά εντύπωση μ κάνει η κατανάλωση 88 με 92 watt


Εσωτερικά στον θάλαμο δες αν έχει μια αλουμινένια αυτοκόλλητη στάμπα με τα χαρακτηριστικά ονομαστικής κατανάλωσης και δώσε φωτογραφία από αυτήν την ταμπέλα .



> αύριο θα βάλω και εξωτερικό θερμόμετρο για να επιβεβαιώσω την οθονη


Θα το επιβεβαιώσεις με χρονοδιάγραμμα #12 (περίπου να είναι το ίδιο ) γιατί μπορεί να έχεις τώρα -22 C αλλά να μην σταματάει όπως χρονοδιάγραμμα και να μένει συνεχώς στους -22C με το μοτέρ να δουλεύει συνεχώς (αυτό θεωρείται σφάλμα και όχι σωστή λειτουργία ) . Όταν δουλεύει συνεχώς χωρίς διαλείμματα κάποια στιγμή θα διογκωθούν οι πάγοι στα στοιχεία και θα βρεις αργότερα και πάλι το πρόβλημα μπροστά σου .

Τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας της αντίστασης απόψυξης του στοιχείου , στο σημείο ακριβώς που φεύγουν από το τοίχωμα , φαίνονται έντονα μαυρισμένα / καφέ , έλεγξε μέτρα την αντίσταση αυτή αν στα χαρακτηριστικά της αντίστασης είναι όσο αναφέρει στο ταμπελάκι με τα χαρακτηριστικά .

----------


## giagiwtis

Στο#5 πρέπει να ήταν ρυθμισμένο να μην δουλεύει η συντήρηση λογικά. Φωτογραφια το ταμπέλακι θα το βγάλω αύριο υπάρχει. Πήγε ως - 24 θα κοιτάξω και το χρονοδιάγραμμα

----------


## giagiwtis

Εδώ είναι το ταμπέλακι που είπατε https://imgur.com/a/5p7myHN

----------


## giagiwtis

Κάτι ακόμα σήμερα είναι στους - 20 και δουλεύει το βάζω στους - 19 σταματά το μοτέρ μετά από καμιά ώρα από τους - 19 το πάω στους - 20 περνει μπρος δουλεύει πάει - 20 δεν κόβει όμως το βάζω - 23 πάει μετά από λίγο  αλλά δεν κόβει κατευθείαν κόβει μετά από κανένα 30 λεπτό  ενω ποιανει την θερμοκρασία

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εδώ είναι το ταμπέλακι που είπατε https://imgur.com/a/5p7myHN


Εδώ μας λέει κατανάλωση κανονικής λειτουργίας compressor 0,70A ενώ μέτρησες 0,38Α (0,70Α Χ 230V = *161W* ) & (0,38A X 230V = *87,4W*) .




> Κάτι ακόμα σήμερα είναι στους - 20 και δουλεύει *το βάζω στους* - 19 σταματά το μοτέρ


Τότε αυτό που κάνεις με δικές σου παρεμβάσεις χωρίς να το αφήνεις απόλυτα μόνο του να δεις τι θα κάνει και χωρίς να ανοίγεις πόρτες ..... τότε το χρονοδιάγραμμα δεν έχει 2 συντεταγμένες , α) Κάθετη γραμμή ενδείξεως θερμοκρασίας ... β) οριζόντια γραμμή ενδείξεων χρόνου συμβάντων 

Αλλά μας παρουσίασες ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα 3 συντεταγμένων 
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
Οι παρεμβάσεις οι χειροκίνητες φυσικά δεν θα έχουν επάρκεια αλήθειας ως προς τα πραγματικά συμβάντα .

----------

greekengineer (31-03-19)

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

*1ον:* Πρέπει να ελέγξεις τις θερμοκρασίες με τρόφιμα (το γιατί είναι μεγάλη ιστορία που θα την αναλύσουμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή με σχεδιαγράμματα)
*2ον:* Η φώτο που ανέβασα είναι από παρόμοιο ψυγείο No-Frost. Η φώτο είναι ένα σχεδιάγραμμα που αποτυπώνει τις θερμοκρασίες που κατέγραψα ανά 5 λεπτά. Η ρύθμιση του θερμοστάτη είναι στους -20 και η κατάψυξη είναι φουλ τρόφιμα. Όπως θα παρατηρήσεις υπάρχει μια ομαλή διακύμανση στους -20 περίπου. Οι καμπύλες (προς τα πάνω που καταγράφονται) σε συγκεκριμένους χρόνους είναι οι αποψύξεις.
*3ον:* Όταν του ζητάς -20 κατάψυξη πρέπει εντός 3-7 ωρών (εξαρτάται το ψυγείο) να έχεις την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία -20. Η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία (συντήρησης - κατάψυξης) καταγράφεται με εξωτερικό θερμόμετρο.

*Τι κάνεις;
*
Βεβαιώνεσαι ότι το στοιχείο σου είναι καθαρό από πάγο και το βάζεις να δουλέψει. Παίρνεις 2 τουλάχιστον μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας με θερμόμετρο που τοποθετείς εσωτερικά στη *συντήρηση και κατάψυξη* για να καταλάβουμε τι φταίει. 4 ώρες από το ξεκίνημα η 1η μέτρηση και 8 ώρες η 2η μέτρηση. Μ αυτόν τον τρόπο θα καταλάβουμε την συμπίεση και τον χρόνο της...

----------

greekengineer (31-03-19)

----------


## Papas00zas

Giagiotis βάλε τις φωτό εδώ,δεν εμφανίζονται

----------

